# Interesting take -How the Government Weaponised Fear Over Lockdowns



## Furryanimal (May 21, 2021)




----------



## StarSong (May 21, 2021)

Many of us, myself included, don't have time to listen to an hour podcast.  Can you give us a quick summary or point us to one?


----------



## Furryanimal (May 21, 2021)

Try this

https://www.conservativebeaver.com/...-over-covid-19-to-control-a-compliant-public/


and now the triple mutant Yorkshire variant is in the news...you’d never guess vaccination was working!


----------



## Nathan (May 21, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> Interesting take -How the Government Weaponised Fear Over Lockdowns





Furryanimal said:


> https://www.conservativebeaver.com/...-over-covid-19-to-control-a-compliant-public/



I would say it's certain media like the one listed above that has weaponized the whole Covid event, to feed into the fears of those who subscribe to that slanted belief set.


----------

